# Don't Wanna Believe It!!



## 22476 (Aug 30, 2005)

I've been dealing with IBS for about 3 years now. It started near the end of my freshmen year of high school. I began skipping school so i wouldn't deal with the stares from class mates wondering why i always had to run to the bathroom. My parents just thought that i was sick of school because it was so close to the end of the year that they didn't worry. It wasn't until i started my second year. I skipped everyday and i tried to tell my mom what was happening but she thought i was lying. I was later caught skipping and given a truancy ticket. While in court the judge explained to my mom that i was lazy and didn't feel like going to school. After talking back to him, (ut really trying to explain in front of a room of people how i had to use the bathroom all the time) he locked me up in a Youth Center for a weekend. I was so scared that i was willing to go to school and deal with the pain. My mom however decided to take me out of that high school. So for a few months i was home schooled which didn't work. I was then enrolled in an Alternative school that deals with kids who couldn't learn well in a normal high school. I love my new school, most of the kids there have been locked up or been in trouble in the past, nobody is perfect there. However i was still believing that until a Doctor actually said i had IBS i didn't have it.So now i'm in my senior year of high school. I've learned to deal with the bathroom problem so i don't have to leave during class. Just a few days ago i went to a Gastro. Doc to see if there were any more tests i could have done. The first thing she told me was i had IBS. I felt like everything closed around me. I didn't want to believe it but i knew it was true. And even now i can't stop thinking what life is going to be like. I worry all the time i will i make it in college or with a job. I found this Web site so i wouldn't feel so alone. Yet i still don't wanna believe it!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi Freckles really sorry to hear about all the things that have happened but your new school sounds good so glad to hear that worked out well i know what you mean about how hard it is to accept that you have IBS when doctors put a name on it, it can be scarey for me it was a bit of a relief when i first started feeling ill i was thorght i was dieing or somethink ( lol im a big hypercondriac )so for me it was sort of good news, and try not to worry about getting a job and going to college it shouldent effect that the thing to do is just go out there and do your best and im sure youll do great also everyone on this site is great once you start reading and replying to posts you dont feel so alone hope this helps and welcome to the site


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

That sounds like me, i got IBS when i was 11. (I'm now 17) I missed so much school, and living in the UK its not a very talked about topic over here. My teachers thought i was just lazy but i just didnt wanna be ill at school and have to use the bathroom with all my peers around me. I mean, how embarrassing would that be? They've only just found out what the cause of my IBS is, which is i'm intolerant to a lot of foods. It's not the worst thing in the world but it's bad, i know. I can go to the toilet 7 times a day with really bad abdominal pain and diarrhoea. Some days are better than others but you just have to get on with life. My worst fear was needing to use the bathroom in public, because i was embarrassed. I am slowly learning to overcome that embarrassment.


----------



## 22476 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks alot for your replies. I love how much support i feel since i joined this site!


----------



## 20307 (Mar 24, 2006)

i went to a gastro dr. too, and he told me that it IS possible to get over IBS. he said that with treatment and all, most people can get over it for the most part by their early twenties, or so.. don't give up.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

i know exactly how u feel, ive missed d past 3 wks of school cos my IBS is so bad, nd my mum nd well everyone else just tinks im skippin school because i just dont want 2 do work, nobody except an IBS sufferer seems 2 understand...i hav 2 try nd find medication that will help, cos ive tried changing my diet nd it didnt wrk at all, if ne has ne advice on dat it wud b gr8


----------

